# Would you intervene here?



## Glock17 (Nov 29, 2017)

CCW holder shoots a carjacker. As I understand it the perp was already in the car and the vehicle owner was out of the vehicle and not in immediate danger. As expected carjacker's family is calling him a "victim" and "gentle".

Dunno, playing Batman when someone's life isn't in immediate danger seems like a good way to get yourself entangled in a lot of legal b.s.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Whether or not the shooter was justified in drawing his weapon would depend on the exact circumstances. In the video he was quoted as saying he was trying to protect the female owner of the car the "gentle victim" was trying to hijack. If the woman was in the car, he may quite plausibly have felt her physical safety was in jeopardy and he may not have been in a position to ascertain whether the perp had a weapon.

Having drawn his weapon, if the individual who was in the act of committing a felony (carjacking is an aggravated robbery and a first degree felony in Utah) did indeed lunge at him with the apparent intent to try to take his weapon away, then yes, he was absolutely justified in shooting.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I only hope that there was no damage to the nice Mercedes. When you start taking peoples' stuff your rights are in jeopardy.
The shooter will live to regret killing the scum bag.

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Many carjacking victims are led to the atm and forced to withdraw money. 
What happens to the victim afterwards is not predictable. 

Good job , the perps reason for getting shot was lunging for the gunholder, turned out to be a big mistake.


----------



## otisroy (Jan 5, 2014)

An abduction is easily a life and death situation. The Good Samaritan wiil be fine. They're pretty pragmatic about stuff like this in Utah.


----------



## Glock17 (Nov 29, 2017)

pic said:


> Many carjacking victims are led to the atm and forced to withdraw money.
> What happens to the victim afterwards is not predictable.





otisroy said:


> An abduction is easily a life and death situation. The Good Samaritan wiil be fine. They're pretty pragmatic about stuff like this in Utah.


My interpretation is that she was no longer in the vehicle, had been forced out by the perp. At that point the Samaritan is trying to keep the guy from stealing the car.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Not enough info in the article to determine what really happened.
Was he truly trying to protect her or, as mentioned above, was he pulling a Batman to get the glory and notoriety. (He may still be sued by the family, righteous shooting or not. )
You can guess and think what you'd do all you want. 
Until you are actually in such a situation, you won't know what you would (really) do.
JMHO


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Glock17 said:


> My interpretation is that she was no longer in the vehicle, had been forced out by the perp. At that point the Samaritan is trying to keep the guy from stealing the car.


The Samaritan may have witnessed an assault taking place which alerted him to the situation, something grabbed his attention.
It becomes irrelevant once the perp. charges toward the Good Samaritan.
The old saying runs true here. 
"If you pull your gun, be prepared to use it"

There seems to be , two (potential ) possible jackings happening 
A carjacking, along with a GUN JACKING. 
BOTH failed,lol.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Not enough info in the article to determine what really happened.
> Was he truly trying to protect her or, as mentioned above, was he pulling a Batman to get the glory and notoriety. (He may still be sued by the family, righteous shooting or not. )
> You can guess and think what you'd do all you want.
> Until you are actually in such a situation, you won't know what you would (really) do.
> JMHO


Your absolutely correct, until you're in that situation, you don't know how you would react. 
I personally have no sympathy for a carjacker or criminal of this nature. 
I would volunteer to legitimately, put the rope around their neck, press the lethal injection button, etc . 
And I would sleep like a baby.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

The deciding factor would be if someone was endanger of being harmed. If it was just over a car not worth it , just a car. You could probably buy a new car with the amount of money your going to pay in attorney fees. But as others have stated you would have to be in the situation.


----------

